# Vman's Steak Marinade



## supervman (Jun 12, 2008)

Try it once. 
You'll be back. 
This really is good. 

Vman's Steak Marinade 
1/2 TO 2/3 CUP SOY SAUCE
1/2 CUP VEGETABLE OIL
2 TEASPOON MOLASSES
2 TEASPOON ACCENT ( I omit this as a family member is allergic to MSG) 
2 TEASPOON GINGER
2 TEASPOON DRY MUSTARD
6 CLOVES GARLIC MASHED
MOISTEN MEAT & MARINATE in a reseal bag about 1 1/2 - 2 HOURS
Rotate and churn every 20 minutes or so. 


Use with a FINE Cut of meat OR POUND THE LIVING TAR OUTTA THE MEAT, pierce it and then marinade. Grill about 4 min per side depending on thickness and temp of the grill. 

Let rest 10 min or so then cut or serve depending on cut of meat.

P.S. it's enough for about 2 - 2 1/2 LBS of Steak.


----------



## oscarsroost (Jul 7, 2008)

Tried your marinade yesterday. Was very good thank you!!!! Will be doing it again.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Do not know how I missed this thread...
Looks good Vman! I'll give it a try too. Thanks!


----------



## oscarsroost (Jul 7, 2008)

My wife said we would be using nothing else from this point on for steaks.


----------



## supervman (Jul 7, 2008)

I know. Isn't it good? 
Simple to do as well. 

Glad you tried and liked it.


----------



## oscarsroost (Jul 7, 2008)

Very easy but very good. I also omited the accent, add about a teaspoon of Jack Daniels and a squeese of lemon.


----------



## vince (Jul 7, 2008)

I will give it a try.


----------



## willy1970 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, Vman -- I'll give this a try this coming weekend for sure.

-Jeff


----------



## erain (Jul 8, 2008)

i did a post a few weeks back on some prime rib in which i used this marinade and it was great. not only is it quick and easy to whip up but it tastes great. dont let the simplicity fool you. highly recommended from me!!!! thks for the pm turning me on to this!!!


----------



## link (Dec 7, 2014)

I was looking for something simple tonight and found this. This was really easy to put together and was really like by the Family.

I will use this again for sure.


----------

